# Crazy idea - Planted tank WITHOUT light !



## Sietch31 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello,

I thought of posting this in the Lighting section but I finally think that Low Tech is more appropriate:

As some of you may have seen here Sietchs-rimless-122g, I am now setting my new open tank.

This tank is sitting in the middle of the living room, and I plan to build a DIY hanged light fixture with PC lights.

However, I feel that this will obstruct the room quite a bit and lose part of the look and feeling of the fully open tank.

So came to my crazy mind this stupid idea: why not *no light* ?
The room is very clear although no direct sunlight will hit the tank.

Could it be a possibility with very specific plants (anubias, swords,....) ?

Or should I quit drinking ???

Any input is more than welcome,


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I am pretty sure that ambient lighting in a room (even in U.A.E.) is below the threshold for growing plants. Especially if there is no direct sunlight at any time of the day (for a short boost in growth).

Also, keep in mind, while a fixture dangling from the ceiling isn't the most beautiful thing in the world, it helps to make the tank stand out at any time of the day, especially in evening hours.

Another thing with ambient lighting is that it might spook fishies when someone walks by. If the tank is lit well, surroundings are not as visible/threatening for the inhabitants.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Some fixtures are pretty damn attractive. The Tek fixtures, Coralife Aqualight Pro, And of course, the ADA fixtures. ADA does PC, why not try them?



Sietch31 said:


> Or should I quit drinking ???


I thought drinking was taboo in Middle Eastern countries, or does that only apply to certain ones?


----------



## Sietch31 (Feb 13, 2006)

Remember it is not my primary intent, just an idea gone through my mind while looking at the current status of my tank...



Wasserpest said:


> I am pretty sure that ambient lighting in a room (even in U.A.E.) is below the threshold for growing plants. Especially if there is no direct sunlight at any time of the day (for a short boost in growth).


That is what I fear...
No plant growth, algae...
or could we imagine, no light = no algae ???



Wasserpest said:


> Also, keep in mind, while a fixture dangling from the ceiling isn't the most beautiful thing in the world, it helps to make the tank stand out at any time of the day, especially in evening hours.
> 
> Another thing with ambient lighting is that it might spook fishies when someone walks by. If the tank is lit well, surroundings are not as visible/threatening for the inhabitants.


Two good points, light enhances plants (and fish) colors.
For the view from the fihes point of view, I had never thought about it...
They might well see, as they are always coming to us at feeding time ?


----------



## Sietch31 (Feb 13, 2006)

mrbelvedere said:


> Some fixtures are pretty damn attractive. The Tek fixtures, Coralife Aqualight Pro, And of course, the ADA fixtures. ADA does PC, why not try them?


Yes they are...
But they also are:
- out of my budget :icon_cry: 
- not available locally and would cost one arm for shipping fees to here I guess :icon_cry: 
(I abandonned the idea of buying AHS fixtures because shipping was more than doubling the cost....:icon_cry: )



mrbelvedere said:


> I thought drinking was taboo in Middle Eastern countries, or does that only apply to certain ones?


That only applies to public areas :icon_mrgr 
So a bier while enjoying the tank in the living room is not taboo at all roud: 
If not would it be worth the effort of the tank ????


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Sietch31 said:


> For the view from the fihes point of view, I had never thought about it...
> They might well see, as they are always coming to us at feeding time ?


They do see what is going on outside of the box, however, it is different if you are blocking the light that comes from a window... like in a pond, when you are casting a shadow, often the fish in it freak out and hide.

Of course, "smarter" fish might get used to it. Others you might not see (if there are hiding places).

Rather than a pendant from the ceiling, there are other solutions, like 150W HQI clamp-on lamps and such.


----------



## quilting chick (Jul 14, 2006)

I think single bulb pendant lights (think metal halide) would keep the open and airy feeling you're looking for. You could drop down two or three, depending on what wpg you're trying to achieve.

Terri


----------



## handsomeboy (Mar 1, 2005)

you should try, and then tell us how it goes. taking a risk is the first step to doing something awesome.


----------



## Sietch31 (Feb 13, 2006)

handsomeboy said:


> you should try, and then tell us how it goes. taking a risk is the first step to doing something awesome.


I am definitely thinking about it...

I am now testing a possible light arrangement but if I do not feel happy with it, I will give a try to the "unlighted" tank test :hihi:


----------



## Sietch31 (Feb 13, 2006)

quilting chick said:


> I think single bulb pendant lights (think metal halide) would keep the open and airy feeling you're looking for. You could drop down two or three, depending on what wpg you're trying to achieve.
> 
> Terri


Thanks for the idea,

Ceiling is pretty high in that room (more than 4 meters....) so I don't know about the look of such long wires or chain to hang fixtures from there...
Any example of such arrangement ???

Plus I would have to drive electric power up there....


----------



## guaiac_boy (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah, but home electrical work is half of the fun......... ZZZZZZZZZap!!!

Actually, a single wire hanging down over the tank can make for an interesting focal point. At the same time, it might look better in a corner, or up against a wall. You'll just have to try it to see.


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

Doable (as in no artificial light but using natural sunlight) and has been done before over and over again. The key is picking the right spot with enough light. Almost all tanks use sunlight as the main source, with some metal halide for evening/night view only (most times by setting shading net over to get just enough sunlight). The scale done this way in my country can get larger than 2000 gallon with constant fresh water supply. Some crazy people have monster tanks (planted tanks!) inside their houses (yes, private property!), usually within the wall with no roof or transparent roof. It seems bringin a kind of public aquarium display into private houses has become a trend to the rich scapist.


----------



## quilting chick (Jul 14, 2006)

Oooooooh, I have an idea -- how about installing a skylight directly above the tank. That would be so neat, and no electrical work involved.

Terri


----------



## ox777 (Mar 20, 2006)

quilting chick said:


> Oooooooh, I have an idea -- how about installing a skylight directly above the tank. That would be so neat, and no electrical work involved.
> 
> Terri


Skylights are not good at bringing light in all over the world. Only if your within 11 degrees (think that's right) of the equator are they more effective than a vertical window.


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

I believe you can get a "solar tube" that reflects the light around bends ect. I was also thinking about spot lighting the tank, which could be done from above, still have the DIY electrical and the unknown will it get enough light into the tank to matter?


----------



## ox777 (Mar 20, 2006)

From what I've seen and heard from others, most of those 'solar tubes' don't focus light on a point or direction. They are basically more efficient sky lights, but I still think you're going to have a hell of time aiming it to hit the tank for more than an hour or so.

If you really want to control natural light, look into fiber optics. you can solar colectors, which kind of look like small satellite dishes, and pipe natural light anywhere in your house.


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

I think this has left the realm of low tech. Now I have crazy ideas for my next remodel.


----------



## gus (Mar 9, 2005)

I've seen Java fern grow under ceiling floros in an office. If that's your idea of a nice planted tank, go for it.


----------



## ouranos (Aug 24, 2005)

After looking at your setup I think you can definitely go unlit if you kept to Anubias, java fern and java moss.

Years ago I left a 20 long completely neglected except for monthly-ish topoffs, and no lighting fixture. It only got ambient light in a fairly well-sunlit room (but no direct light) and the Anubias' grew to an incredible size, a couple grew well out of the water. I had java fern and java moss in there as well, and they also grew fairly well. When I broke it down after sitting for a year, every square inch of substrate had tremendous root masses running through.

Go for it - I think that tank would be incredible completely open ontop. Good Luck!!


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

I second, (third?) the suggestion to go no light. My anubius nana has sprouted new leaves in months of no light except a funky blacklight.


----------



## windsurfer (Mar 8, 2005)

We have a walstad style low-tech 20tall mounted in a window on the west side of the house which has no lights - just the window. For this tank we have parchment paper and bubble wrap behind it to attenuate the light. otherwise it gets too much light and grows algae.

we also have a 90 gal in the dining room on the north side of the house directly in front of the window. it has CO2 injection and the only lighting is 2x54w T5HO 4hr/day + lots of indirect sun.

additionally, a 10 gal half-full shrimp breeding tank in front of a sliding glass door with a patio roof outside. no direct sunlight light and no artificial light, still grows great.

if you plan things out right, it is possible to have a tank with little or no artificial light.

check out this monster thread on reef central for info about sola-tube lighting.

Reef Central Online Community - SolaTubes for reef tanks

-jd


----------



## Sietch31 (Feb 13, 2006)

OK, Thank you all for your ideas !

It seems that my crazy idea gives you all a lot to think of !!!
And I had lot of fun reading through, specially when you came discussiong th idea of the skylight above the tank !!!
And knowing that our bedroom is on the second floor just above that tank, I would have to build a glass floor in the bedroom as well, but it will be nice at night to have a look on the stars at bedtime !

In the mean time, have completed my light setup, and planted my tank !

Photos will come soon. And we can discuss if my present setup could accommodate that no-light idea....

But I will continue my researches. 
Anymore ideas are welcome, and may be one day I will remove these lights to achive my "water cube in the middle of the room" idea !!!


----------

